# Nano Aquarium setup



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys, i recently picked up the New Eheim AquaStyle Nano Aquarium.

I did a tutorial on setting it up.

This isnt my typical aquarium, but im really liking this set up.

These were just recently released in north america within the last few months.

Eheim AquaStyle Aquarium


----------

